# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  الفايز يعلن القبض على صاحب شركة بني هاني والمراشدة

## ساره

[align=center]الفايز يعلن القبض على صاحب شركة بني هاني والمراشدة المتهم عامر بني هاني ليلة الاربعاء


صرح وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز بان الاجهزة الامنية المعنية قد تمكنت مساء امس من القاء القبض على صاحب شركة بني هاني والمراشدة المدعو عامر بني هاني وذلك على اثر الشكاوى التي تقدم بها عدد من المواطنيين على الشركة المعنية لاستعادة اموالهم المودعه لدى الشركة للمتاجرة بها فيما يعرف ب "البورصة العالمية" حيث تعتبر هذه الشركة من اكبر الشركات في المملكة التي تتعامل في هذا المجال.

وبين الفايز بان المدعو بني هاني موقوف الان لدىالجهات المعنية للتحقيق معه ليتم احالته بعدها الى محكمة امن الدولة صاحبة الاحتصاص كونها تعتبر من الجرائم الاقتصادية ودعا الفايز المواطنين الى عدم التعامل مع مثل هذه الشركات التي تقوم على اسس غير قانونية اوشرعية كما دعا المتضررين الى المبادرة في تقديم شكاوى بحق هذه الشركات لتتمكن الاجهزة المعنية من ملاحقة اصحابها واحالتهم الى القضاء لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية بحقهم [/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

لا تعليق...
بس الفلوس اللي ماخذينها من الناس ..لو راحت ...
بتعمل ضربة اقتصادية للبلد ..
والاردن ما بيتحمل نص ضربة اقتصادية...
الوضع ما بيستحمل...

شكرا سارة

----------

